# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ατμοπλοΐα αδελφών Παντελή [Pandeli Bros Steamship]

## Nicholas Peppas

I have said a few things about the company _Pandelis Brothers_ here https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...253#post214253 and I reproduce them here.

In her book _A history of Greek-owned shipping_, Gelina Harlaftis mentions Pandelis as one of the important shipowners who started in Propontis and Asia Minor and were active from 1908 to the 1960s.
P.jpg

In their book _Emporio kai Trapezes ston Peiraia_, Melios, Bafouni and Steinhauer (IMTIIE, Piraeus, 2002) provide valuable information about the _Pandelis Shipping Company._
Pandelis bros.jpg
Pandelis-Hamouris.jpg

The _Astrapi_ mentioned above is not the _Astrapi/Kronos_ that we have featured in these pages.

The Pandelis family had also major dealings in insurance. I attach here some notes about their insurance company _Propontis_ In which you will note that N. Kyriakides is also involved. Kyriakides was the owner of the the third sister of ships, the *Albania/Alkmini.* More about N. Kyriakides and his company can be found in https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...593#post200593
Propontis Co.jpg
Propontis Company2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και από σχετική έκδοση των Lloyds τα σινιάλα των Αφών Παντελή:

pandelis 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο θεμα αναφερεται και το φορτηγο *Δημητριος Παντελης* που παρουσιαζεται στην Σφαιρα του Πειραιως στις 8 Δεκεμβριου 1928. 

19281208 Δ Παντελης 1 Σφαιρα.jpg

19281208 Δ Παντελης 2 Σφαιρα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να αναφέρουμε οτι η εταιρία εμφανίστηκε στην ακτοπλοΐα το 1916 με τα ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ, ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ και ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ που πουλήθηκε το 1921. Οι επόμενες αγορές ακτοπλοϊκών έγιναν το 1919, και ήταν τα ΠΡΟΠΟΝΤΙΣ, ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ και ΔΑΦΝΗ. Την ίδια χρονιά - όπως διαβάζουμε παρακάτω- ανακοινώθηκε οτι ο Δ. Χαμπούρης, ναυτικός πράκτορας και των αδελφών Παντελή, αγόρασε τρία επιβατηγά στην Αγγλία και μάλιστα οτι το πρώτο μετονομάστηκε Δ. ΧΑΜΠΟΥΡΗΣ, ωστόσο οι αγορές αυτές δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν.
hambouris 3 yachts.jpg

Aνάμεσα στα αρκετά φορτηγά πλοία που απέκτησε η εταιρία Παντελή ήταν και το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ που βλέπουμε εδώ στην πρώτη του άφιξη στην Ελλάδα

irini ex-tampo Panteli.jpg

Το διαστάσεων 33,7 x 7,1 μέτρων ΕΙΡΗΝΗ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1919 στο Ελσίνκι και ενώ η χώρα που είχε μόλις ανεξαρτοποιηθεί σπαραζόταν από εμφύλιο πόλεμο. Ίσως για αυτό πουλήθηκε κατευθείαν από την Rederi Ab Helsingfors στους αδελφούς Παντελή. Στα τέλη της δεκατίας του 20 η εταιρία των Παντελή επηρεάστηκε από την κρίση και σταδιακά το 1926-30 εκποίησε όλα τα ακτοπλοϊκά της, όπως και το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ που πουλήθηκε το 1927. Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1955.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του 1.190 κοχ φορτηγού ατμόπλοιου BERYL που ναυπηγήθηκε στο Dundee το 1881 με διαστάσεις 71,3 x 9,8 μ. 
DAFNI1.jpg DAFNI.jpg
πηγή

To 1910 αγοράστηκε από τους Περρή & Βαζιργιανζίκη και μετονομάστηκε σε ΒΑΖΕΡΓΙΑΝΖΙΚΗΣ ενώ το 1913-1915 ύψωσε σημαία Ρουμανίας. Τον Ιούλιο του 1915 το πήρε ο Δημήτριος Παντελής που το μετονόμασε σε ΔΑΦΝΗ και τον επόμενο χρόνο περιήλθε στην εταιρία των τριών αδελφών. Τορπιλίστηκε από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο και βυθίστηκε στις 15 Δεκεμβρίου 1917 στις βρετανικές ακτές. Σε ξένες πηγές εδώ και εδώ αναφέρεται οτι βυθίστηκε χωρίς απώλειες αλλά στο βιβλίο "Εν καιρό πολέμου" καταγράφεται η απώλεια του Πλοιάρχου και ενός ναύτη. Το όνομα ΔΑΦΝΗ δώθηκε ξανά από τους Αφούς Παντελή το 1919 σε αυτό το πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα μικρό πλοίο που ανήκε στην εταιρία ήταν το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ που το βλέπουμε να ταξιδεύει το 1919 προς Λήμνο και Κωνσταντινούπολη μεταφέροντας επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα.
omiros 1919.jpg

Λίγο αργότερα, το Δεκέμβριο του 1921 το σκάφος ναυάγησε στη Σωζόπολη της Βουλγαρίας. 
omiros 12-12-20.jpg

Για το σκάφος λίγα είναι γνωστά, πέρα του οτι προηγουμένως ονομαζόταν ΣΠΙΝΘΗΡ και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1897.
Από το βιβλίο προκύπτει οτι το ΣΠΙΝΘΗΡ ήταν ένα μικρό ατμόπλοιο, μόλις 36 τόνων, νηολογημένο στον Πειραιά.
spinthir.jpg

----------

